# The 'Hrawkeye'



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*File Name*: The 'Hrawkeye'
*File Submitter*: Hrawk
*File Submitted*: 06 May 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

A new design I have created this week.

A smaller slingshot, easily pocketable with a very noob friendly throat and fork gap.

I havn't tried yet, but this is just begging to have a half golf ball palm swell









Click here to download this file


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Here is the pattern and my piece of acacia.I have scaled it up a bit (cuz I got big mits) but left the design. Thank you Hrawk for sharing this with us all. Ill take some pics along the way.I am doing it all with hand tools,fret saw,files etc.And i think ill put a double sided palm swell so it has a ball end.too much fun Trobbie66


----------

